# I, naturalment, no tenen per què coneixe'l.



## prychterus

Hola, he trobat aquesta frase en un llibre que estic llegint (una traducció al català de Murakami). No entenc per què es fa servir aquesta forma verbal, quan sembla que caldria un infinitiu ("conèixer-lo"). Hi ha alguna regla gramatical que ho expliqui?


----------



## Elxenc

És clar que *no és una forma *correcta, efectivament hi correspon l'infinitiu. La meua pregunta és si aquest paràgraf pertany a alguna conversació "popular" o familiar, o siga que estiga imitant un parlar (dialecte) determinat. Els amics de Girona i voltants  ens podran confirmar puix per aquelles terres aquesta forma es bastant freqüent per no dir l'única, això sí en l'oral. Allí la frase: "Vaig a *talla'm* (tallar-me) els cabells" i d'altres de similars eren d'ús comú fan uns anys. Això s'explica perquè el parlant ha perdut consciencia, a força de no pronunciar-la, de que l'infinitiu, en aquest cas,  duu una erre final, i fa la corresponent aglutinació del pronom com si no existira aquesta erre.


----------



## prychterus

Hola Elxenc,
gràcies per la teva resposta. Comprenc l'explicació que dones de l'ús oral. Però mai ho havia vist per escrit, i volia confirmació de que no és correcte. En resposta a la teva pregunta, la frase no està en cap context col·loquial, sinó enmig de unes memòries de Haruki Murakami, en primera persona (p. 85 de _Dequè parlo quan parlo de córrer_, Empúries)


----------



## Lurrezko

És un infinitiu, de fet. Quan s'afegeix un pronom feble a un infinitiu pla (conèixer, merèixer, vèncer, etc.) tot sovint s'omet la -r i es canvia el pronom de forma:

_No sé pas què he fet per merèixe'l, aquest regal.
Encantat de conèixe't._

És la forma col·loquial habitual a la meva zona, i em fa l'efecte que és un ús escrit tolerat, però haurem d'esperar que algú ho confirmi.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> És un infinitiu, de fet. Quan s'afegeix un pronom feble a un infinitiu pla (conèixer, merèixer, vèncer, etc.) tot sovint s'omet la -r i es canvia el pronom de forma:
> 
> _No sé pas què he fet per merèixe'l, aquest regal.
> Encantat de conèixe't._
> 
> És la forma col·loquial habitual a la meva zona, i em fa l'efecte que *és un ús escrit tolerat*, però haurem d'esperar que algú ho confirmi.
> 
> Salut



Jo arcaic i tu *Postmodern*  i classista

Com totes les coses, depèn... Sempre es tolerarà quan es tracte de reproduir la parla particular d'un lloc, per a indicar les formes particulars d'eixe dialecte.Estic intentant recordar alguns diàlegs de "solitud", amb molts localismes pareguts. Jo conec aquesta forma perquè durant la mili tinguí amics del gironés, que si no, ja em diràs. Ara mateix he escrit gironés i ho he accentuat al estil de l'occidental per a indicar que estic dintre d'ell. Si vulguera reproduir la parla de la meua zona, potser hauria d'escriure: conéixe-lo, tan allunyat del estàndard com el conèixe'l.

Si el "consultant" diu que la tret d' "enmig d' unes memòries de Haruki Murakami,(_relatat_) *en primera persona*" vull pensar que el traductor intenta fer un paralelisme lingüistic en el català del que s'ha trobat a la versió original. Encara que soc de l'opinió que deuria "_havé-lo_" advertit. Encara que ja sé que ara no està de moda "_fé-lo_"


----------



## Agró

"Como la _-r_ final del infinitivo es muda, se plantea aquí el problema de su pronunciación: unas veces la _-r_ deja de ser muda, y los pronombres átonos adoptan, como es natural, las formas plenas (_posar-me_), y otras veces sigue siendo muda, y entonces los pronombres átonos adoptan las formas reducidas (_posâ'm_); una y otra solución difieren en la dialectología catalana. El barcelonés sigue en general la primera solución con los infinitivos agudos (_posar-me_), y la segunda con los infinitivos graves (_vèncê'm_). No obstante, y a pesar de la pronunciación adoptada, la grafía correcta exige siempre la _-r_ (tanto en _posar-me_ como en _vèncer-me_)".

Antonio M. Badia i Margarit. _Gramática catalana_. Madrid, Gredos, 1985.


----------



## Lurrezko

En fi, paciència.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Com ja heu dit, de moment no és una forma normativa, però sí oral de bona part del territori, i Fabra, a la gramàtica del 1956, sí que l'admet com a forma secundària. En el cas de trobar-la per escrit en una novel·la publicada, sovint se segueix la línia de l'editorial (jo treballo amb editorials i cada una segueix una mica la seva), segons si volen apropar més el text al llenguatge col·loquial o menys.

En aquests altres fils vam parlar sobre aquest tema i de semblants: digues-me/digue'm i Tòrcer-me o torce'm?

Salut!


----------



## Elxenc

Fotre, quin ensurt me'n dut!. Pensava que la Betu (perdó per la confiança) venia a rènyer-nos. (per aci baix dirien: "abonegar-mos")

Gràcies(mercés) em miraré els fils, però que pena que cada editorial faça la seua. Com a valencià em molesta, i molt , que les meues formes siguen denostades per "dialectals" i ,especialmente, les barcelonines (a voltes molt però que molt dialectals) siguen pujades al rang d'estandard; i que les editorials valencianes hagen de adaptar-se a l'oriental per poder vendre per allí dalt. Bé! però açò són figues d'altra panera.

Bon dia!


----------



## Elessar

Elxenc said:


> Fotre, quin ensurt m'he endut!. Pensava que la Betu (perdó per la confiança) venia a rènyer-nos. (per aci baix dirien: "abonegar-mos")
> 
> Gràcies(mercés) em miraré els fils, però que pena que cada editorial faça la seua. Com a valencià em molesta, i molt , que les meues formes siguen denostades per "dialectals" i ,especialment, les barcelonines (a voltes molt però que molt dialectals) siguen pujades al rang d'estàndard; i que les editorials valencianes hagen d'adaptar-se a l'oriental per poder vendre per allí dalt. Bé! però açò són figues d'altra panera.
> 
> Bon dia!



No caldrà que Betulina ens bonegue, perquè afortunadament en este fòrum, parlem el dialecte que parlem, ens portem tots molt bé i, lluny de voler enguiscar o barallar-nos, estem ací per resoldre dubtes, ajudar i ser ajudats en cordialitat i germanor i aprendre. Dit això, jo agraïsc els apunts gramaticals d'*Agró* i *Betulina*, i l'aportació del parlar personal de *Lurrezko*, que deuen haver ajudat *Prychterus *a resoldre el dubte. I ja centrant-me en eixe ús de l'infinitiu amb pronom feble _conèixe'l_:tal vegada s'hi ha pretés reflectir la col·loquialitat del mateix narrador, que no sabem si en l'obra original parla en registre col·loquial. Si fóra així, potser els traductors per algun motiu han pretés fer-ne una adaptació basant-se en el parlar de Girona. Rebel·lia gramatical o simplement adaptació al registre col·loquial d'una zona geogràfica? Per eixir de dubtes potser fóra bona idea consultar directament l'editorial.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Penso que teniu raó els occidentals quan dieu que les variants centrals sovint passen a ser més "acceptades" que les occidentals, en el sentit que s'inclouen en un text sense un dialecte marcat concret. Penso que quan el públic potencial és de tot el territori catalanoparlant i el text no ha de mostrar cap dialecte o registre en concret, caldria fer servir les formes més generals. En el camp editorial, però, la majoria opten per fer sempre (estic pensant en traduccions; els originals són una altra cosa) aquesta reducció dels verbs plans (que no és propi només del parlar de Girona; diria que s'estén per tot l'oriental principatí) per ajudar a l'oralitat del text. Evidentment, no tenen en compte que no tothom ho diu així. I reconec que la primera vegada que ho veus escrit sobta. Jo sóc traductora i tradueixo llibres per a editorials i m'hi he trobat: la reducció és fa sempre. I primer dubtava si s'escrivia amb accent o sense: doncs sense, perquè "coneixe" és plana acabada en vocal. Aquesta ha estat la meva experiència de moment.

Per cert, Elxenc, no em pensava que fes por! Que sobretot sóc forera, home!


----------



## prychterus

Moletes gràcies a tots els que hanrespost a la meva consulta. Trobo que feu una feina molt útil pelsaprenents autodidactes com jo. Aviat us demanaré sobre algun altredubte que he tingut llegint aquest llibre. Gràcies!


----------

